# Mailinglist Script selbst schreiben/Mailserver-Zugriff



## user marcus (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte: 
Ein Programm/Script mit dem ich zB eigene forwarder Listen erstellen kann.
Es geht in Richtung Mailingliste (Mailman,majordomo) aber noch mit zusätzlichen features.
Das ganze wird dann auch über ein Web frontend angesprochen.

Leider bin ich nun kein Unix Fuchs, würde mich aber trotzdem gerne daran versuchen.

Meine konkrete Frage lautet nun.
Was muss ich Wissen um sowas hinzukriegen?
Wie machen das die hosting-admin Scripte, zB das Hinzufügen eines forwarders für eine e-mail Adresse.


grüsse
marcus


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Mai 2004)

Dazu erst einmal: Es kommt auf Deinen Mail-Daemon an.
Zu Q-Mail gibt es das sehr gute ezmlm/ezmlm-idx, meiner Meinung nach der performanteste Mailinglistenmanager mit sehr vielen Funktionen. Es gibt dazu auch ein Webfrontend. Ein schönes Tutorial hierzu findet sich bei http://www.debianhowto.de. Kurz angerissen wird es bei »Life with Qmail / Leben mit Qmail« das man über g00gle in Englisch und Deutsch findet.



> _Original geschrieben von user marcus _
> *Wie machen das die hosting-admin Scripte, zB das Hinzufügen eines forwarders für eine e-mail Adresse.
> *


Ich wiederhole: Es kommt auf Deinen Mail-Daemon an. Aber man wird auf jeden Fall tiefer in das System eingreifen und ggf. den Mail-Daemon patchen müssen.


----------

